# Sticky  Another funding source...



## nabi

They can't help with diagnostics but do help with surgery, meds, treatments etc 

Friends & Vets Helping Pets |


----------



## jesuschick

Thank you for posting this!

It breaks my heart knowing that there are babies not receiving medical care that they need. Perhaps this can help some who otherwise would not get treatment.


----------



## Aquarius

Kathleen that is an excellent link both for donating and receiving assistance - do you mind if I move it to the Chihuahua Health Forum and I will sticky it, so it will always be easy to find


----------



## CHITheresa

Wow that is great..Thank you.


----------



## pmum

How Wonderful!!!! 
Lord bless them.


----------



## lilbabyvenus

Thank you for posting! 

Jane: Can you add this to the previous sticky at all? http://www.chihuahua-people.com/chihuahua-health/43109-funding-help-petowners-need.html


----------

